# Zopa?



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

hi has anyone got any experience with using zopa as i'm thinking of investing some money through them. any advice on risk or help would be appreciated :thumb:


----------



## UKCamaroSS (May 28, 2007)

ukimportz said:


> hi has anyone got any experience with using zopa as i'm thinking of investing some money through them. any advice on risk or help would be appreciated :thumb:


Hi,
I have been investing in Zopa for about 1 year now and am very happy with it. The thing you have to remember with Zopa is like everything else, your return is not guaranteed, although defaults are very low and none of my borrowers have defaulted. Also, the returns on money in the holding account etc is not taxed, so you need to declare this on your tax return - zopa send out a statement before the deadline - but you need to calculate that into what you offer your money out for. My average rate of return so far is 9.2% before tax. 
I am not a heavy lender and have very little money invested there, but I would feel happy and safe investing more funds.

On the Zopa site there is a forum, it might be worth having a look at it and posting some questions there.

Hope this helps,
UKCamaroSS


----------

